# What Rabbit?



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi peeps

I have never ever owned a rabbit before but I have always wanted them - I think they are gorgeous.

In a few months time I am moving to a property that will have a big enough garden to accomodate my expanding menagerie

I have two dogs, two cats and young children.

WHat would be a good first time rabbit for some one like us?

thank you


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

A netherland dwarf


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> A netherland dwarf


okay, why do you recommend a netherland dwarf?


----------



## catty (Feb 6, 2009)

You could go to a shelter and get a pair of neutered/spayed rabbits. The shelter could tell you what their personalities are like. If you get rabbits who are over one year old then they will have passed their stroppy 'teenage years' and that can make life easier. A lone rabbit can get very lonely and depressed and once you've seen two rabbits cuddling and grooming each other you wouldn't want to keep one on its own. Good luck


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

catty said:


> You could go to a shelter and get a pair of neutered/spayed rabbits. The shelter could tell you what their personalities are like. If you get rabbits who are over one year old then they will have passed their stroppy 'teenage years' and that can make life easier. A lone rabbit can get very lonely and depressed and once you've seen two rabbits cuddling and grooming each other you wouldn't want to keep one on its own. Good luck


Thank you - that is good advise.

Are you able to keep rabbits with other animals?


----------



## catty (Feb 6, 2009)

I think that rabbits can get on well with cats in certain circumstances. Definitely don't keep them with guinea pigs (although some people do).


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

netherland dwarf or mini rex's are good first time rabbits


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

any pics please of these cutie rabbits?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> any pics please of these cutie rabbits?











Here's a Netherland Dwarf... though I'm not sure I'd get one - my cousin has one and it's the nastiest little thing I've ever met! He's possessed!  lol

Maybe he's a one off though lol


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> View attachment 19894
> 
> 
> Here's a Netherland Dwarf... though I'm not sure I'd get one - my cousin has one and it's the nastiest little thing I've ever met! He's possessed!  lol
> ...


oh! wow! they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I personally wouldn't suggest Netherlands for a first rabbit, I find them quite tempermental. I have got 2 Netherlands, 2 Lops(i think dwarfs they were rescues), 2 New Zealands and 1 Lionhead. I have found that the Lionhead is great, he is calm and really likes being held, picked up etc, he also knows his name and responds to commands(never had one so good) The Lops are good fun to play with, running around etc but they are not very cuddly rabbits. The New Zealands are great if you have the room because they are big enuf to be able to handle without fear of hurting them by holding tight or whatever but they need alot of handling when they are little to make them nice and calm 
Every Dwarf Rabbit I have had has been a nasty bugger and I know people have nice ones of these but mine havn't been. 
I have found Dutch Rabbits are a very nice temperment, I met a few that were a rspca cruelty case and even they were friendly!
If you look on my pictures there are pics of all of mine, or I can put pictures of the breeds on here if you want just ask.

*Heidi*


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

borrowed of google images for you 

first 2 mini rex


















sencond 3 netherland


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

I love the giant french lops


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

My first (and only) rabbit was an English Spotted Rabbit...








Like that one.

She was brilliant.

I think it all depends on the individual bunny to be honest, and I've found hardly any rabbits to be "cuddly" once they're fully grown, they seem to like being independent.

Good luck choosing your new bun!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your helpful replies.

How about these giant rabbits I keep seeing at PAH?


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i wouldnt say a dutch for a first all of mine have been little bugger apart from 2 of the ones i have now how are silly friendly but hate to be cuddled i ahve always grown up with dutches and they have all been little buggers lol 

i have never come across a tempermental netherland and my mate breeds them  she also breeds mini rexs who are soooooooooo cute lol 

lionheads are great if you get the at about 8 weeks  

dwarf lops can be a bit fiesty (sp) lol

newzealand winter whites (giant) are ace again get them young 

french lops are aa bit hit and miss (giants) had 2 brothers in the shop one was evil as and the other was sooo lovable and love his hugs and been hand fed (i cried wen i had to sell him lol)

have 2 dutch x mini lops in at the mo they are ace been handled by kids since 4 weeks old so very friendly and dont mind the company of noisey kids 

i work in a pet shop and this is wat i have found but it is all down to the individual rabbit and there owner and breeder  if you buy from a private breeder you will find they have been handle better than wat you get from a mass supplier


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Thank you all so much for your helpful replies.
> 
> How about these giant rabbits I keep seeing at PAH?


i think the giants at [email protected] are never very young as they are always so big already 

there is some giants for sale on the classified page cute as lol


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awww all of the photos people have put on are amazing....i dont actually know what breed Calvin is....:S eeekk, i though i did...but then im not sure.. 

the giant rabbits only live 2 years or something like that


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

giants live longer than 2 yrs dont they??? hmy:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Thank you all so much for your helpful replies.
> 
> How about these giant rabbits I keep seeing at PAH?


These I would stear clear of. They are ridiculus prices! They are generally not litter trained from what I've seen, and if you get one from a breeder you can talk to them about the breed what they need etc etc... I think with young kids a baby rabbit handled very very regulary is proberly better than chancing a rescue adult, 
I think I would always go for the bigger breeds now because I have had much more luck friendly wise with them, although they need the room and if they do happen to kick it hurts more 
Would definately have another Lionhead aswell. Never again will I have Netherlands!

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have some giants that are 3 already so I would hope so! Theres no reason why they shouldnt live as long as any other bunny :s

*Heidi*


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

a coustomer came in to our shop the other day after buying the giant rabbit from [email protected] which she brought into our shop and asked us wat breed it was as [email protected] dint know she paid £130 for it and it must have been about 2yrs old he was massive i say he they didnt no wat sex it was either. i then told them i could have got them a 12 week old baby in for £50 fully house trained they were gutted!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

I think the best thing (if you're unsure on breeds) is to go to a rescue and spend time with some of the bunnys there... you'll know which one you like, and can see their personality that way too.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i looked into getting a giant rabbit, and it said on a [email protected] help sheet (dont know if i can go by that though) that they dont live half as long as normal ones....


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

sorry just read on the pets at home web thing, its 4 years...sorry :S eeekkk sorry lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Heres the breeds:







New Zealand







Dutch







Lionhead







Dwarf Lop







Lionhead

*Heidi*


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

ooooo good post!!! id give you rep, but ive used mine for the day  is a 'dutch cross' from [email protected] the same as a dutch?


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Heres the breeds:
> 
> View attachment 19901
> New Zealand
> ...


they are all gorgeouss


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> ooooo good post!!! id give you rep, but ive used mine for the day  is a 'dutch cross' from [email protected] the same as a dutch?


depends what its been crossed with! lol. It may look like a duitch or it could look like the X? I dunno!

*Heidi*


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> ooooo good post!!! id give you rep, but ive used mine for the day  is a 'dutch cross' from [email protected] the same as a dutch?


a dutch cross at [email protected] could be anything lol they buy from big suppliers so they never know wat is in a rabbit even if there told one thing it could be another which is why i like my private breeders


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

oh dear!! hahaaa lol can you tell me what Calvin is then anybody? i was so busy looking ay how cute he was, that i never asked what breed he was :/ :/

sorry to hijack the thread...:s i thought he was a dutch...








im sure most have you have already seen him lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

How big? If he was a giant I would say New Zealand for sure  but if he is smaller maybe a X breed. He could well be a Dutch x which means he hasnt got the colour, his ears look dutch. I cant think of a rabbit that is generally all white other than the New Zealand Whites? 
He is pretty 

*Heidi*


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

nooo he is small, and fully grown, he is the size of....ermmm a smaller rabbit, he has blue eyes too  i love him so much!!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

again sorry for hijacking thread...


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

ive kept rabbits for yeeeeeears....

. would never suggest a netherland dwarf for a first rabbit nor for keeping with dogs and cats (cats see them as food...lol) ive always found them to be very unfriendly.

. dutch rabbits can be quite difficult too, i had a female who took a chunk out of my hand.

. lionheads are very nice, friendly and good to handle if you put the effort in with them, very intelligent too, ive had some lovely lionheads

. my main love is french lops, cant go wrong with them...ive *never* had one with a bad bone in its body! they do have a temper and have their tantrums but none of them have ever bit or kicked out, they love fuss, company and being handled...and as a giant breed are very good with dogs and cats. 

. german lops are also very nice too  and himalayans!

the bigger breeds do have shorter lives, usually they say 4-6 years old, but i do find them much more friendly than the smaller breeds. I had a dutch rabbit live to 13 years old...im sure thats gotta be a record!!!!!!!!

and another note...i would never buy from a pet shop, always from a breeder, they are better quality and cheaper from breeders and every time i have bought from a pet shop it has had problems (rabbits are very good at masking illness)


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

I got my first rabbits when i was 13, two female lion heads, never looked back since, i can honestly say every lion head i owned was lovely, tame and managable, they are not to big or small and have a lovely temperment, i had one who could give kisses, called barnaby  he was adorable and pitch black! they are my favourite breed, i have a lop at the min, he can be a bugger at times, but he is truly lovely, hope you find what best suits you and your family  xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

since a kid ive had rabbits, i found mini & dwarf lops were good natured & i had dutch when i was young & they were lovely aswell. Bucks i found were often more docile than does, but theyre all individuals. xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

french lops from me too lol but then id be a traitor to say any other breed as i have 3 and im a frenchie breeder  

all my frenchies are fab and very lovable, only ever a bit grumpy before they finish puberty lol


----------



## rattiemum86 (Mar 22, 2009)

A netherland dwarf is NOT a good first time rabbit! I have a nethie and he can be a very nasty lil thing! What they lack in size they make up for in attitude believe me! I would go with a lionhead or a lop or dutch!!!
I have a lionhead and he is the sweetest little bunny i have ever come across.......he is like a baby he lets me swaddle him in blankets and cuddle him etc.......










Here he is lying on his back ready for tummy tickles!


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

ive had a duch and a frenchie, and i would say frenchie every time. he can be very grumpy when he wants to be as hes still going through puberty but he loves cuddles and has got such a funny personlaty


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

frags said:


> all my frenchies are fab and very lovable, only ever a bit grumpy before they finish puberty lol


lol true...you shouldve seen me trying to put my frenchie girls flea treatment on yesterday...i got many grunts


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Vixxen said:


> lol true...you shouldve seen me trying to put my frenchie girls flea treatment on yesterday...i got many grunts


my french girl nipped my arm yesterday, she is only 6 months old and still going through puberty the worst stage!!


----------

